# GT1554 burning oil



## mbb16610 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a cub with only 200 hours run time. Motor is Kohler CV740, 27 hp. The plug on the rgt. side keeps fouling out in as little as 35 min. run time, mowing. Removed valve cover and only thing that may look odd is I can see the rubber seal inside spring on top valve but don't see seal on bottom, sort of wondering if to seal got blown out? Any ideas...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum mbb! Does it use oil at all? I would suspect the carb, but hard for me to know. I'll let someone with a way better idea, take this one.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

If it's a Courage I would be inclined to think it may be the head gasket... they are know for that problem.


----------



## ssettje (Dec 4, 2010)

*Adjust valve clearances*

You should be adjusting valve clearance every year to .08. This might help. I do mine every year on a GT 1554 and a Simplicity Broadmoor(17 years old) and still doing fine. The old CC107 is another story, but i just got that.


----------

